# Masterbuilt smoker leakage



## wildcat4 (Jan 11, 2015)

I got a new Masterbuilt smoker for Christmas. Used it for the first time today & seemed like my drip tray was dry but I noticed leaking. Wondering if I maybe don't have the door fastened tight enough. It started to rain, so I never could tell exactly where the leak was coming from. However, talked to my brother-in-law who got the same smoker & he said he'd seen the same thing.













image.jpg



__ wildcat4
__ Jan 11, 2015


----------



## red dog (Jan 12, 2015)

Mine has leaked a tiny bit of smoke at top center of door since day one. I don't worry about it. Looks like you have condensation in yours. It must be running down the door.


----------



## bmaddox (Jan 12, 2015)

wildcat4 said:


> I got a new Masterbuilt smoker for Christmas. Used it for the first time today & seemed like my drip tray was dry but I noticed leaking. Wondering if I maybe don't have the door fastened tight enough. It started to rain, so I never could tell exactly where the leak was coming from. However, talked to my brother-in-law who got the same smoker & he said he'd seen the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gave up on the factory drip tray after the first use in my MES. I place a foil lined pan in the bottom to catch the drips and it works great (and is a lot easier to clean).


----------



## jted (Jan 13, 2015)

Wild cat, How long was you smoker running? It would be interesting to know what you were smoking. I enlarged the photo and could see the exhaust vent was not fully open. Most folks keep there vent open after it heats up. Open your door and you may see a v shaped rib on the door. There may be a weep hole there for the condensation run off. I don't have a window model so I am shooting from the Hip.  Jted


----------



## brianlamb41 (Jan 14, 2015)

wildcat4 said:


> I got a new Masterbuilt smoker for Christmas. Used it for the first time today & seemed like my drip tray was dry but I noticed leaking. Wondering if I maybe don't have the door fastened tight enough. It started to rain, so I never could tell exactly where the leak was coming from. However, talked to my brother-in-law who got the same smoker & he said he'd seen the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also had some condensation leak from mine.  It actually didn't start to leak until I had a replacement door shipped out (the top plastic handle piece had started to crack and break off).  The new door, in my opinion, had a tighter seal and fit, but seemed to leak condensation.  I'm not sure what the cause was, but I went through with a wet shop rag and cleaned the seal real well and it hasn't leaked since.


----------



## daricksta (Jan 14, 2015)

I've got the MES 30 Gen 1 and have never had problems with smoke leakage through the door. I've had mine for almost 3 years and we'll see what happens as I continue to use it since door seals do wear out.

Just want to caution against using a ceramic tile as a heat baffle as some people recommend. I've read several times that the tile gets so hot that it warps the door. I've never had any reason to mod my smoker other than using the AMNPS.


----------

